# Color Choice Statistics for T-shirts



## Bvlgaro (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello everyone, I read all 54 pages of "Business and Finance", and found a few threads about sizing information and what you usually order/print, so you can cover the customers needs.
However I could not find anything about color choices.
My question is: What do customers like besides black and white? If you do not consider that confidential information, what percentage of your sales are in:

-Black
-White
-Grey
-Red
-Blue
-Green
-Yellow
-other colors

When I am ready to start, I would like to do that with 5-8 designs, cover the S, M, L, XL sizes and a few color choices, but I am not sure what they should be. My personal preferences are irrelevant, because I plan on selling instead of keeping all my shirts 

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Who are your customers? What are THEY wearing?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> My question is: What do customers like besides black and white? If you do not consider that confidential information, what percentage of your sales are in:


Here's some statistics from a 5+ year survey I ran about t-shirt buying habits.



> Hello everyone, I read all 54 pages of "Business and Finance", and found a few threads about sizing information and what you usually order/print, so you can cover the customers needs.
> However I could not find anything about color choices.


The color related threads may not have been posted in the Business and Finance section. Sometimes they get posted in the General T-Shirt Selling or Wholesale Blanks sections of the forum. 

However, you can also find some good tips and statistics here in the "colors" search tag:

Like these threads:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-buying-discussion/t5349.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t132406.html


----------



## Bvlgaro (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you Rodney! You are extremely helpful as always


----------



## Bvlgaro (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Joe,

my customers will be mainly men and women 16 through 34, fashion style, no sports or humor.


----------

